# She belongs among the wildflowers



## SandyS (Oct 24, 2021)

I’m going to miss you Lizzy. You could not have been a better family pet. If you’d been a person you’d have been my best friend. You kind of were anyway and you left behind some great life lessons. 

Greet every day like it’s magic, because it is. 
Sharing is easy, even when it’s salmon skin. 
Don’t let cancers, a blown out knee, seizures, degenerating nerves, or losing your bark and hearing change your spirit. They don’t define you. 
Listen to others and agree with what they say, except when they really don’t want you to. 
Nothing is better than a home cooked meal. Except maybe chips. Be kind to everyone. Invite them to play and play by their rules. 
Spend time in nature. Check out the smells, listen to the forest, you’ll be surprised at what you find.

“You belong among the wildflowers. 
You belong in a boat out at sea. 
Far away from your trouble and worry. 
You belong somewhere you feel free.”


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Lizzy, Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Lizzie. We know how hard it is to lose a best friend who is such a constant part of your life. Run free Lizzie!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

💙💙💙


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful soul.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Your words made me cry, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl x


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Lizzy. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Such touching words about a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

my heart aches for you, run free Lizzy.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad you had each other and I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope one day you meet again.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

Aww she was beautiful! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Lizzy. What a beautiful tribute ♥


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

I’m sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. Maybe Tom can sing the rest to her now. That’s what I’d like to imagine.


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

SandyS said:


> I’m going to miss you Lizzy. You could not have been a better family pet. If you’d been a person you’d have been my best friend. You kind of were anyway and you left behind some great life lessons.
> 
> Greet every day like it’s magic, because it is.
> Sharing is easy, even when it’s salmon skin.
> ...


So sorry for the loss of your sweet sweet beautiful girl. We lost our girl last week, I understand your pain.


----------

